# Tell a hunting or fishing story, THATS TRUE.



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

A friend and I were coonhunting one night, he had a dog on trial and I had a small redbone gyp. We turned them in a swamp beside the river. After a while they started opening and the race was on. Then they cutoff and started throwing tree barks but were not treeing right, but we went to them anyway. When we got there the dog he had on trial was blowing the top out of a tree next to the water. My dog was not treeing, we looked the tree over and no ****. He reached and put a leash on his dog and I reached for mine, but she jumped in the water and started swimming away, I thought why is she doing that. Then she started swimming round and round a tree out in the water and barking treed, then she came back to the bank and sat down and looked toward out in the water. I shined my light up the tree that was out in the water and there was the ****. Some dogs are smarter than people.LOL


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Myself and a friend were **** hunting one night and we were about done. All we had to do was cut through a cedar ball area and then back to the truck. Well we were about halfway through and the hound we had was out front just running circles when all at once some kind of nasty squall that sounded like it was right next to us cut out. Well my buddy was carrying the single shot .22 rifle, he cocked it immediatly. Then we started real slow slipping along trying not to make much noise. When we got to the truck the dog was already there and hid out under it. We had to drag him out to get him in the dogbox. The next morning we were telling his dad about it. He said it was a mountain lion but I just can't imagine one there. He says his dog would chase a bobcat or anything else but I don't know. I guess he could have gotten scared as well. I know my buddy was sure white.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Was out Deer hunting with my BIL.He was using a 16ga. with Slugs,I was using a 30-30.

We was walking along up jumped a Buck,my BIL pulls up and shoots,the Deer flintches but keeps running,I pull up and dropped him.

BIL runs over puts a Tag on him and says thats the first Deer he has ever killed.I informed him that he still hadn't killed it that I did :shrug: He says well where did you hit it,because here is where I hit and showed me where his Slug had clipped the Ham and came out the Flank.He said oh well we'll see when we skin it.

Took it home and skinned it didn't see no other place it had been hit.Told my DW that I know I killed that Deer because I had killed too many.

Well later my other BIL came down there gave me a 30-30 Slug.I asked him where they found it? He said it was up in the Shoulder from where his DB Slug had came out.So I had shot through that hole,went through and lodged in the Shoulder.

big rockpile


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

This is something I had posted here as Hillbillybob47 and ot is now gone. You wanted a true story well here is one about the 13 point buck that I shot. Nothing made up at all.
Hillbillybob

My nephew call this morning asking what I would like him to bring down special for deer season. He wanted to know if I still had that big old bucks horns or if I had left them at the other house. ( lake house sold after wife passed away and moved back to farm ) 
Anyway I was remembering that hunt and it is one of the few times I almost forgot to thank the Big Boss for putting meat on the table! 
It was opening morning and my wife was in the hospital due to get out sometime that day! We knew it would be in the afternoon. I don't hunt for horns, only tender meat to put on the table. She demanded that I hunt before I came up and got her. Didn't want me to loose the first day to have fresh meat. 
I sat down at the bridge, one of the few places poachers come onto my property until about 7:30 AM. I do this every deer season. I finely head to my stand and where the old logging road splits I decided that the wind is wrong to hunt from my stand that morning so I go on straight about 200 feet and sit down on the road that goes to my good neighbors. His land is only another 250 feet away. I am just getting settled in when I notice movement to my left behind me along the fence line between the neighbor and my self. I look and see the horns so I settle back to let him pass. More movement and I see a very large doe well now my heart beats a little faster. Meat for the table and If I get her I will try for the buck for hamburger. I raise my rifle and wait for her to come into the road clearing but who comes out. The buck. I just can't believe he came out first but I wait finely she comes into the road clearing behind the buck. Now my heart is really beating. She will make a lot of meat! I wait for about 10 minuets to get a clear shot and finely get a chance at her. The buck is out of the way! I get my shot placement ready and squeeze the trigger but just as I do the buck jumps back and I see him going down and see the doe gone. 
Now I get up and walk over to the buck and he is dead. I don't carry a knife with me as I can always find a sharp rock or make one on the spot. I'm already upset because my meat has run off! Now looking around I don't see any good flint to make sharp. I'm also lost it with anger at myself for killing the buck as this thing has 13 points and his rack is large. You will never hear me use foul words but this day was different! All my neighbors for a mile could here me and I wasn't talking very nice! 
I walk down the road back toward the split not finding any flint and remember an old heavy window glass I have their. I break it and use it to field dress the buck the best I can. I put the liver into a bag and put that inside the carcass. Now even though my neighbors hears me gone native and mad none have come to see if I need any help. It's down hill to the pond road as their in only one pond then. I get the buck dragged that far across the spill way and I'm not able to drag the deer any farther as the next 100 ft is up a small grade. At least it's not far to the neighbors so I walk down and get some help. I finish field dressing the heart and lungs out keeping the heart. I went to the farm in my good car so I get some plastic and line the trunk. we slip the buck in and had a time with three of us getting the job done. I have blood all over me that never happens and I'm really upset with my self. I still haft to check in the buck and go pick up my wife. It is now about 11 AM. No time to get cleaned up so I put a blanket over the seat and head to the check in station! Everyone at the station is trying to pat me on the back telling me what a good job I have done, and all I can think of is my meat is still running around the woods. I get to the hospital having to go in by the emergency room and this nurse sees me covered in deer blood and wants to know if I'm alright. ( this is a bad day ) I let her know that it is deer blood and go on up to pick up my wife who is waiting for me. Her room mate has company and I walk in blood covered. My wife looks at me and ask what happened to me. I grumble a @#$# old 13 point buck in the trunk of the car. 
Well we had company going down to the car as the other woman's company wanted to see the buck. We finely get home and I get the buck shinned ground 
and wrapped. I told my wife she had better fix some plain hamburgers out of the meat. I wanted to know if we could even eat the meat. I must admit that buck was about the finest eating I have ever had out of deer meat but had to grind everything. He was just to tough to eat other wise. 
My wife about beat me to death with a fly swatter everytime we had that buck for my small thanks to the Big Boss for providing meat for us to live on. I had only shot one other large buck in my life. I was 17. He was old tough and stunk so bad we couldn't eat him. My dad tried to feed him to the dogs but they wouldn't eat that deer either. We ended up burning up the meat. I guess that is way I was so disappointed in killing this buck. 
I have killed lots of deer for meat but this buck has the most memories that are both good and dad with it. 
Now I can look back at how foolish I was on that day. For the very spot that I shot him has give me some of my best flint to work with. 
It is funny how blind you can be with you have anger in your eyes. 
May you have peace in your heart and no anger in your eyes. 
Hillbillybob


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay here is a true event from when I worked for the California Department of Fish and Game at Hot Creek Fish Hatchery in 1987. That is located at 8,000 feet in elevation on the Eastern Sierras off of Hwy 395. South of Yosemite Nat'l Park and North of Mt. Whitney (highest point in the lower 48 states).

Well it was time to do some fish planting of the several species of trout that we raised there - rainbow, brown, brook, cutthroat, lake, and golden trout. One day the Hatchery Manager comes in and says it is time to do aerial fish planting. Who wants to go?? Well out of 15 employees 6 of us volunteered. So we drew lots, and I got to go on the third flight. There was a small single airstrip rural airport near the fish hatchery which we flew out of.

This was in a twin engine beechcraft heavily modifed aircraft. In the lower fusilage, they put in bomb bay doors which opened and closed remotely. There were 30 seperate 5 gallon aerated tanks full of 2-4 inch long trout. The co-pilot could control which tanks were released by a remote control board at his seat. I was there to monitor the fish and to see how the aerial fish planting hit on the alpine lake. It was very strange to be flying at 12,000 feet in altitude and see mountains outside the window of the plane!

So our 1st aerial planting site was just outside the south edge of Yosemite National Park. We confirm that it was the correct lake, circle around twice, and get orientated for the "Bombing Run". The co-pilot says, "hey look there is a guy in an inflatable raft way out here, lets have some fun!" Pilot goes, "OK just don't loose the fish.." and I keep my mouth shut not knowing what is coming next.

We circle around and line up on the middle of the alpine lake where the guy is fishing. We dive down and at apogee where they pull the nose of the plane up to climb, they release the 6 seperate five gallon compartments of fish and water. I see it hit very close to the raft, while the pilots are banking and climbing the plane, and laughing hysterically. At this point I am laughing from the event or out of not being sure what these two fly boys are gonna do next flying between mountain peaks.

Meanwhile as I tell this on ham radio: The unlucky recipent of hundreds of 2-4 inch long fry is probally wondering what those crazy yahoos in the plane are gonna drop next as we circle above (they plant the fish that small so they will stay in the water column and break the surface tension of the lake for higher survial rates). But now 20 years later, when that rafter tells the story, I bet he is saying we dropped 2 foot long trout out of the sky and into his raft that day..

Now I know why the long time hatchery employees, did not want to go do aerial fish planting that day at work... I did not get airsick, but was concerned on their abilities to fly into the small alpine lakes we planted the fish in. Some highly dramatic flying that day. I think that they were ex-fighter pilots maybe???? And I had been in the Infantry in the Marine Corps, with my feet on the ground not used to such manuvers. 

Many years ago, they used to plant fish into alpine lake by hauling them in by packmule. That journey would take days at times.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Now Bob, I've heard some tall tales before but that one takes the cake. Ain't nobody gonna convince me somebodys wife "demanded that I hunt before I came up and got her." Nice story otherwise.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Now Bob, I've heard some tall tales before but that one takes the cake. Ain't nobody gonna convince me somebodys wife "demanded that I hunt before I came up and got her." Nice story otherwise.


Well farmerwilly we never eat beef and deer is as close to beef as we get. Hunting for deer wasn't something that I done or do for fun or sport. I hunt for one reason and that is to fill the freezer with meat, nothing more nothing less. You might go to the store and buy your meat, well I get mine during hunting season. I don't raise any animals to eat. I have 1 dog and 1 cat.
So you can see hunting for meat is not a pass time with me or something that I just do with my friends. No deer no meat for the year.
Hillbillybob


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

oops :shrug:


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I was fishing with my GF all day (past event) and neither of us caught a thing.

I handed her my pole so I could get off a rock and she tossed it into a fast deep spot in the creek and something hit it, she panicked, and yanked out a 23 inch brown trout.

I havent caught a trout since, and that was about 5 yrs ago.

I do try.... I even hand her the pole now and then to see if its jinxed.

LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

The first year after my wife and I got married she wanted to follow me everywhere. Even into the deer woods. So I bought her a deer tag and was letting her use my Remington bolt action 30-06 to hunt with. On the very last day she hadn't shot a buck yet. Here in Oklahoma if you haven't shot a buck yet by the last day you can use that tag to harvest a doe. Well we was looking for doe's when I spotted 3 does walking about 80 yards from us. The lead doe was a big mature deer and behind her was probably a 1 year old doe, and last in line was last springs little doe. 

I told my wife to aim and shoot the big doe in the lead. She took aim and tried to squeeze the trigger off but she didn't have the safety off. She raises the barrel up in the air and flipped the safety off and then started lowering the rifle. Just as she was lowering the rifle and before she could view through the scope, the rifle shot off. BOOM! Just as it fired off I seen the little wee doe collapse to the ground and never move again. I hollered out "You got one"! My wife looked at me and said "I did"? 

It dressed out at 49 pounds!  My wife was so disapointed cause she wanted something big enough to brag about.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Keep um coming guys, Im enjoying readnum. Here a shortun while you catch yur breth. My dads cousins had been bugging him about wanting to go **** hunting with him, so he toldum to be to his house friday night and they could go. Friday came and they were there well before dark. After supper they help dad load the dogs and they left. Dad new where a cornpatch was next to a large woods which was thick with catclaw briars and mud but a lot of *****, but it must have been a night when ***** feed late. Anyway after the dogs had been gone bout an hour, you barely could hear um treeing bout a half mi. Now this was lantern light **** hunting. Dad lit the lantern and they followed him single file through the briars and mud without a light for them.Finally they got to the tree and the **** was in a holler tree. The boys got to looking at their wounds and thinking about that trip back. Dad ask them how they liked coonhunting. All three said they did'nt like it and would never go again. Dad said whats wrong with it? They said all this mud and them briars and we got to go back through them. Dad said oh I see You dont like the briars, Follow me over here about twenty yards, they did and they walked up on a ridge and there was an old road. Dad said, boys this old road goes to within ten yards of the truck. They said why did'nt you tell us about this road? He said, up to now I thought you liked **** hunting.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

This happened about 40 years ago, but I remember it like it was yesterday.

I had never been fishing before. I was a new bride and DH was a fisherman so I decided to go with him. I would NOT touch the bait so he kindly baited my hook for me. 

I caught a fish, got it close to the bank and he netted it. While he was taking the fish off the hook, putting it on the stringer, and baiting my hook, he got a hit on his pole. Of course being the wonderful helpful wife that I was, I set the hook and brought his fish in for him.

He was very happy that I seemed to enjoy fishing. He wasn't so happy when the same scene was played out 3 or 4 times in a row. Finally he told me I would have to learn to bait my own hook. I would NOT touch that bait. I got a bit snooty and told him I'll just fish without any bait. 

Now you have to picture a brand spanking new shiny gold hook falling thru the water. I tossed it out there and got a hit. In came another fish. I had snagged it thru the tail fin!  

He never took me fishing with him again.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Was shore fishing with ex FIL some years ago for pike. He had a big hit on his dead bait with a bobber, and hooked a big northern pike. Then the line snapped ahead of the bobber. Not from the bite of the fish, but the line must have had a weak spot and broke when he made the hook set. 
We watched and could see that bobber moving across the top of the water. It would go down occasionall, then pop back up somewhere, and then sometimes move very fast, sometimes stop dead still. We knew the fish was under that bobber hooked with the bait. So, we had a canoe on top of the vehicle and both looked at the canoe and looked at each other saying, 'how about we try chasing that fish down with the canoe'? Okay, so we takes down the canoe and launch it. 
We paddeled right up to the bobber that was still at one spot. We had a long handled net to try and scoop up this fish that we were canoe chasing....or try and grasp any line we might see trailing off that bobber and hand reel the fish into the canoe. 
Well, the fish took off again with the bobber moving so fast it creates waves. I paddle like a maniac and FIL is in front ready to use the net. The bobber stops!
We think, Okay, this is it. We now will net that stupid fish once and for all! 
Then the bobber disappears as the fish takes a deep dive. We feel beat, so we turn the canoe back. Then the bobber pops up again right in front of the canoe. FIL frantically shoves the net down in the water and feels the fish hitting the net, but can't scoop it in. Too big. Don't know how big, maybe at least 20 lb. cause we used a big smelt bait for the big ones in that lake. 
Anyway, he was so excited, he wanted to keep up the chase feeling convinced we could get that fish in the canoe. 
Well, it didn't happen. We did one final 'chase' of the fish toward shoreline and it got into a some underwater brush, but the bobber was now still... and some line attached. FIL reaches down picking up the line...then the bobber comes in,,,,but the fish broke the line at the hook. Probably it wrapped around a snag and took off without the bobber. 
For that day, our prize was this big bobber and a lot of fish story talk. Laughed our butts off. :rotfl:


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Back many years ago a friend and I were bowhunting. He had a Baker "Mighty Might" tree stand. A deer walked right underneath his stand and he took a shot at it. Only problem was that his feet were bigger than the platform on the stand. Shot right through his tennis shoe between his big toe and the one next to it on his left foot. Six stitches (lucky!).
Worst thing was, his wife had the shoe mounted and gave it to him for Christmas that year.

galump


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought I would tell you another true only fishing story.
I was about 10 when my best friend moved away and I have never seen him since. He was 14 at the time. He had taught me to fish when I was 6 years old and we fished almost everyday during Summer break.
Well I moped around for several weeks and my dad finely said he would go fishing with me one Saturday afternoon. My dad wasnât much of a fisherman or hunter. He worked and worked it seamed all the time.
Well we got to the creek and settled down. We were fishing with whole corn to catch whatever would bite. My dad got his hook baited and cast out his line, A carp jumped out of the creek and grabbed my dads hook in mid air. My dad had the time of his life and we finely got the carp in. It weighed about 5 lbs. 
That made a fisherman out of my dad and we spent many Friday and Saturday evenings fishing after that. I have never had a fish grab my hook out of the water in mid air.
Now as I look back on it I canât help but wonder how much the Big Boss had a hand in that carp jumping out of the water and taking my dads hook? 
I think we get blessing when we least expect it or even give thanks when needed.
Hillbillybob


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I took my eldest son, then 8 years old, fishing with my buddy George. As poor luck would have it, fishing was very poor. My son wanted to fish with a hand poured plastic worm I made. I figured he had a better chance with a night crawler but he wanted to "fish like Dad". We were on the edge of a flat in about 4 foot of murky water and he said he had a fish. I watched his rod tip and there wasn't any movement. I grabbed the tip and couldn't feel anything on the other end. I told him he was "stuck on something". He insisted he had a fish. We troll motored over to where the line entered the water and there was a bunch of brush. When he pulled on the rod I could see a largemouth bass in the middle of the brush. As providence would have it, we were able to get the fish out of the brush and net a very nice 31/2 pound bass. His first bass. 

About two hours later I hooked and lost a chain pickerel. It rolled on the surface and I knew it was a nice fish. I told Rick to cast in there. He did and the pickerel hit the same worm the bass was caught on. We were able to net that one too. It was about 4 pounds.

Dad didn't catch a fish that day but I wouldn't trade that for a wall hanger fish. I still have the plastic worm pinned to the wall in my "fishing area of the basement". Rick has a 8 x 11 color picture of him and his fish. He has one of the biggest smiles you may ever see. He is now 38 and can remember every moment of the trip. 

It doesn't get any better than that. Quality time with your kids is one of the best investments you can ever make. Take your children hunting and fishing. It can be a win, win time with your kids. NJ Rich :dance:

UP-DATE: Saturday, September 1st, 2007: I just received an e-mail from George's wife Vera. He passed away due too cancer at 4 am this morning. Please say prayer for my friend. :Bawling:


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Well I'm gonna help ya out then Bob and see if we can't get you some meat in the freezer. What we do here is we catch us a spring doe, best way was to lure em in with apples beneath the tree. See, then we take and leap down on her, wrassle her to the ground. We take a length of monofilament and thread up through her backside till it comes out throught her mouth. Now, you take the mouth end of the mono and tie it to a wide gum band (that's a rubber band for the ill informed), leaving about a 2 inch tail. We tie off a 1/4 ounce lead weight to it. You have to be careful here, but you pry that deers mouth open and slip that gum bad round it's teeth so its snug like. Now, you take two shot shells (I like 000 buckshot) and twist them around in that gum band, but make sure they are tucked back inside that does mouth so's they caint be seen. Now, lastly, and you got to make sure you keep a tight grip on that doe whilst your doing this, you tie a bright red and yellow bandana to the end of that mono sticking out of that does hind end. Make sure that the bandana is sticking at least 6 inches down below that does tail. While you're tying it off you need to make sure that doe don't jerk forward on ya or the games up. Once its tied off turn her loose and wait. Now whats gonna happen ya see is that young doe is going to run to catch up with the rest of the does its been a running with. Now deer is quite quizzical creatures by nature, and sure as shootin once that young doe catches up to the herd they're gonna gather round to make sure she's fine and to welcome her back. Now you know how curious they are, one is for sure gonna see that bandana grab ahold of it and start tugging. When she figures out its still attached she gonna let go, and that gum band is gonna shoot back. Well sir, that lead weight is gonna keep sailing forward till it hits them shot shells and buckshot will go to flyin. I seen up to 12 deer killed in one good butt pull this way. Usually ya only get 4-5, but still not bad. Once even got a turkey that was browsing acorns with the deer when the doe went off. I hear telll you can do the same thing with alligators if your cannon ever melts down, but I discount that completely. I mean, who ever heard of a gater eating apples??


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Farmerwilly2 I want to thank your for your ideas but I only have a few problems with it around here. Iâm not sure that I can even get 000buckshot around here.
Now I really donât have a problem with you if you want to work that monofilament line around and through that deer yourself but I donât want to wound an animal and have it run off so I think we had better skip that.
I get three deer tags here on my farm anyway and can buy all the antlereless deer tags I want for just $7.00 each no limit.
I do fine at filling my freezer and several others around also every year.
2 years ago I killed 31 deer no bucks and had homes for all of them all legal. I think that I can still kill all the deer that I want without any help. Maybe you need some help?
I have several older folks that must come first and you will haft to be here when the kill is made. It only takes us about 20 minutes to skin, cut and wrap a small yearling. It takes just a little longer for a full size doe and a bit longer for a full size buck.
I have several buddies that help in cutting and wrapping deer. We can get er done!
Hillbillybob


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's why you got to use red and yeller bandanas. If you was to use something like blue, or even just an old white hankerchief well they wouldn't come in close enough to get a clean kill. Good deal on getting the tags filled and lookin out for the old folks. Maybe I could give you a good tip on getting you a nice string of fish to go with them deer. Now you start with getting you a few acorn caps......


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

One time I was out Squirrel hunting with my DB.I was using a single shot .22 that I was very good with.I was walking along the side of a hill.This Squirrel about the same level was running along a limb with his tail up,I pull up and shoot the Squirrel drops.I go down pick it up.

My DB comes up,did you get him? I scared him,I was holding the Squirrel by the Hind Legs.My DB is looking it over  Wait a minute,spread them Legs.

Right center the Hole!  

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Jessie The Ram Guide



Well I decided to go for a Ram at our Annual Ranch Hunt.Spent all afternoon Friday looking at everything but what I wanted.

Saturday morning snowing,wind blowing 90 to nothing and once again cold.Got dressed and some Coffee.Headed out from the Lodge.

First jumped a Sow and Babies out of a Bed and one shooter.Went on down in the bottoms.Snowing very hard but beautiful.Seen some Fallow Deer made it even better.

Made my way back up towards the Lodge,went down another Trail,walked off it,spotted a Hog bedded,didn't spook it and backed out.

Went back to the Lodge to tell them about the Hog.Jessie comes up there says he seen couple Rams,found out where.Decided to go after them after Breakfast.

Had Joe the Owner take me down about where they were.I found where Jessie had walked in the snow,just followed his tracks.Come to a pond there they were up in the brush,but I couldn't get a shot.They took off.I followed them to the bottom of the hill and up a holler,seen where their tracks went back up the hill.I thought their going back to where I jumped them.So I circled back there.

I was set up waiting,when Jessie walked up there.He said he had jumped them out of their bed earlier two draws over.He said if I walked along the top of the ridge and he would walk the holler I might get a shot at one.

Well Jessie being younger got ahead of me and met me up on the ridge said he had them spotted lower part of a draw.So we slipped on up that way,they were no longer there.So we started tracking them.Jessie was following the tracks and I was watching up ahead.

Came to a draw,Jessie motioned for me to stop he had them spotted.I slip on up there by him.I had already figured which one I wanted to shoot.I couldn't get a good shot,they spotted us and was moving in nervous circle gettiing ready to run.One started running,then the one I wanted started to run.Jessie whistled to try to get it to stop.I seen there was no way it was going to.I pulled up with my 50Cal. CVA,got a bead,pulled the trigger,couldn't see through the smoke.

All I could hear was Jessie hollering,"YOU GOT HIM DANG WHAT A SHOT!!".High fives,more high fives.Tell the truth Jessie was just as excited as I was.Yea Jessie made my day with all he did,I might of not of got a shot,and I really don't think it would have been as exciting with out him.










big rockpile


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

My oldest son and I went on the early youth hunt for deer six years ago

saturday morning he had 2- pts 4,1-6pt,1-12+ and 12 women & children

the muzzel loader failed to go off and we watched them walk away

went back to the shop and converted the gun to 209 primers[it fires now :dance: ]

sunday morning seen the 4pts and had a 7pt walk acrost the bean field[300yds]

85yds out turned and stood broad side

he took that one home for dinner :dance:


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok I have been waiting for someone else to post.
So here goes another true story.
I started trapping when I was 12 years of age. I built some boxes and had a little money left that hadnât been spent on fireworks (another good true short story) and I had been reading books about trapping, not on how to trap but just some good books about trapping life in the woods alone. So I buy myself 12 number 1 traps and 6 number 1 Â½ all long spring.
That first year I caught several raccoons and a mink and plenty of possum. Found an old man down the road who really didnât trap but knew how to skin the hides and help me make wooden stretchers.
I had my heart set on catching fox. But that first year non was had.
The old man turned me on to a magazine that I had never seen before (Fur Fish & Game). I bought several and Mom got me a subscription to the magazine. Well all the next year I bought books through the magazine and studied how to catch animals. I had got another dozen number #1âs, a dozen 1 Â½, and a dozen #2 all long spring.
I had read about how to descent, dye, and wax my traps my traps. I was ready to become a real trapper. I was up early that November morning setting out my line and as the weeks went by my fur was adding up but I still hadnât caught a fox, coyote or that allusive bobcat. I had several times that I had to take a tomato juice bath because of a skunk so I could stay in school. Finely Christmas break came and I just knew that I had to catch a fox if I wanted to call myself a real trapper. By this time I as a pretty good cook for a 12 year old and was trying to learn all about outdoor cooking and skills needed to live in the woods. Well Christmas Eve came and dad looked at me and told me if I was going to Kansas City with them (most of momâs family had moved from Arkansas to Kansas City including her mother my grandmother) that I needed to pull or spring my traps so I could go. I really didnât want to leave my trap line and it took some real talking but finely Dad and mom said I could stay here at the farm while they went to Kansas City.
I was up early the next morning. Dad and mom and my sister headed to Kansas City and I headed for the woods. I ran all my traps along the creek not taking much that day and didnât see any reason to return to the house before I headed for the back of the farm.
That was my first mistake as the traps at the back of the farm all seamed to hold something. I was several raccoon heavy and possums so finely I skinned out the possums and the largest raccoon. I only had two sets left and as I was walking up to the next set I could see something jumping around. I thought I had a squirrel as I see gray hair flash. I walked closer and their was my first fox, a gray fox but I had a fox. I was now a trapper. I didnât have anything in my last set but I got down and thanked god for such a great Christmas gift for a 13 year old boy.
That night as I worked on that fox I had more pride than I had ever felt in anything that I have ever done up to that time. I was a trapper and this fox was going o hang on my wall as proof to the world that I could trap.
Hillbillybob


----------



## cowgirlracer (Mar 13, 2006)

When I was 5 months pregnant with my first baby, my dad and younger brother went deer hunting. It was November, cold and some snow on the ground. Many palces we had to wait until the road froze again in the afternoon so that we could get out. We had hunted all day, and seen quite a few deer but no bucks. The roads were just freezing back up and we decided to head home - empty handed. My dad was driving, and said "I'm just gonna pull over up here and we can take a look over this ridge." Mind you I am tired and disgusted and the whole time thinking "if there is anything down there we all will be shootin' at it and there will be nothing left!" My Dad hops out and peeks over the edge, followed quickly by my brother, and I being the slowest show up last. I look over the edge and see a very nice buck, I raise up my rifle, rest it on a fence post, see the deer thru the scope, center it on the crosshairs and squeeze. Right smack dab in the center of his chest - it was a beautiful shot if I do say so. Nobody else saw him. The worst part was dragging him out - when he fell he rolled down hill another 20 or so feet. But that is the hunting story about me that gets repeated at every family gathering. My dad was so proud of me. It was a great day.

Anne
CGR


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

A few years back, me and a hunting friend were **** hunting and we heard a dog treeing in some woods close to my friends brother's house. His brother always kept some **** dogs around to hunt and sell. I tried to not talk much more about the dog that was treeing. I wanted the subject dropped. Now I new for a fact that his brother kept two redbone six month old young dogs running loose. Bright and early the next morning I was to his, my friends brothers house. I knocked on his door and he came to the door, And I told him that my dog was getting old and I needed a young dog so my dog would help train. I thought he might be interested in selling me one of the redbones, sure he said, pick out which one you want. That pick was a fifty-fifty chance of me picking the right dog and that night as she and my old dog, were blowing the top out of a tree with Mister **** laying on a limb, I looked up and thanked God For guiding me to pick the right dog and the ten years that she lived, me and everybody that ever went with me said she was the best they have ever seen. " THIS ONE'S FOR YOU RED "


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Folks, you all have got some good stories and I can relate to almost every one. Listening and reading about stories like these have always been one of the things I loved most. I wonder if todays kids will experience many of the things we did? I hope they do. I remember listening to my dad, uncles, father in law and the old timers around the heater in the old country store, and even though I had heard many of the stories so many times I knew them by heart, they would still keep me on the edge of my seat as some how it seemed that experience I lived as well.  Thanks to you all for sharing and if you know more, BRINGUM ON.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

hillbillybob- there is no real good reason for ya not to carry a decent knife! Other than that ya have some great stories! As well as the rest of ya...


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Ive hunted and fished for years . when about 13 me and a buddy were wading chest deep around a pond grabbing bull frogs. We of course had our trust diasy 880 pellet rifles incase of snakes (which there were plenty of) on this day a mud duck was teasing us . my buddy had been trying to get a shot at it all morning and it kept diving before he could. Well at one point the mud duck surfaced at the far end of the pond around 75 yards away . Well my buddy started pumping up his gun at roughly 40 pumps he loaded his BB took aim at the duck then raised the barrel saying about there. he pulled the trigger about a half a second later the duck started flopping around . we looked at each other and exchanged some colorful explitives and headed down after the duck. It was the luckies shot in the history of a bb gun. His BB had entered the eye of the duck passed through and was lodged in the other eye.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

One of the most enjoyable days of fishing I have ever had I didnt even catch a fish. 
I took my eldest daughter fishing it was a nice day in april i believe.
I bungied her lawn chair to the front brace of my 119K oldtown canoe ,put on her life jacket and grabbed a couple of poles. she was 4 and a half and had just got done watching the croc hunter on TV. We started paddling back through some small connected potholes in a public fishing area . she pointed out the turtles and the mysterious crocodile that always disappeard before I could see it  . Well Id cast for her and shed real it in with a bouncy jerl to the tip of the pole . We werent having any luck at all but she was having a great time .
Since the twister tails werent producing the blue gill Id hoped shed have caught, I rebaited her line with a Zoom craw no weight just a 5/0 worm hook rigged weedless. and pitched her line up a narrow channel. She started reeling and as the line passed a fallen tree there were three large wakes Ving toward it with three large black shapes. suddenly her pole tip slapped the water. a couple seconds later there was a beautiful bass tail dancing on the surface . her eyes were as big as dinner plates with a smile ear to ear . That bass avoided a dozen snaggs that it could have used to free its self .It jumped three ft out of the water twice and tail danced for her. it would strip line and shed retreave it holding the pole with white Knuckles. It was hard not to reach up and help her with the monster even though she asked me to I let her enjoy the fight. While she was bringing that fish in her smile and giggles were brighter than any noon day sun. of course as soon as it was to the side of the canoe and she saw how big its mouth was she was ready to dive out the other side  
Heres her fish story she hooked it and brought it to the boat by herself (dad had to get it in the boat) A 6+ pounder for a 4 year old aint half bad and sure makes a daddy proud he could share such a day with his little girl.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

tallpaul said:


> hillbillybob- there is no real good reason for ya not to carry a decent knife! Other than that ya have some great stories! As well as the rest of ya...


As time has gone by I have carried less and less of the things people say they think that they must to hunt.
I make flint knifes and arrowheads all the time and over time found that I just don't need a knife for does and young deer. I can take a good piece of flint and have a cutting blade in jut a few and it is sharper than most deer hunters knifes that I've seen. That is one less item that I must pack.
I carry several things when trapping including 2 good knifes both made on my own forge.
With the skills I have and practice I think that I do just fine when hunting.
I wouldn't advise anyone who didn't know how to chip out a cutting blade out of flint to enter the woods without a knife when hunting. I also wouldn't go after larger game without a good knife as the hides will be thicker and tougher.
I enjoy hunting the way I do as it gives me some practice at surviving if the time ever comes.
Hillbillybob


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

PyroDon I have 2 ponds that I only let kids fish in. They must have parents with them to fish in my ponds. I wish I had a camera a long time ago to take pictures of kids with their frist fish some times large fish. I have large mouth bass, bluegill, channel catfish, hybrid bluegill, and red ear perch all in the ponds. I don't let anyone fish in the ponds after they reach their 13th (on less handicapped) birthday as I live on Lake Of The Ozarks and I feel they can fish out there on that lake. It is 93 miles long.
I really enjoy seeing a kid catch their first fish.
Hillbillybob


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Opening day, 7 a.m., hunting alone............never before ever shot a deer.

Husband is at work......3 miles away.....(at the post office).

I shoot a nice 6 point buck.
Very excited!

Gut it----slip heart into a plastic bag.

Hop in car and dash to town.

Bolt through rear door of post office, blood up to my elbows, waving the bag with the bloody heart and squealing with delight!



NOT the thing to do at a post office!

They now keep that door LOCKED!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Hillbillybob said:


> PyroDon I have 2 ponds that I only let kids fish in. They must have parents with them to fish in my ponds. I wish I had a camera a long time ago to take pictures of kids with their frist fish some times large fish. I have large mouth bass, bluegill, channel catfish, hybrid bluegill, and red ear perch all in the ponds. I don't let anyone fish in the ponds after they reach their 13th (on less handicapped) birthday as I live on Lake Of The Ozarks and I feel they can fish out there on that lake. It is 93 miles long.
> I really enjoy seeing a kid catch their first fish.
> Hillbillybob


Not far from here there used to be an old man with a private pond . he raised and fed catfish. I was around 6 . When he invited me to go fishing.
we walk toward the pond mom had a big smile on her face . there was a pipe near the edge of the water. 
Mr Hofman bent down and whispered in my ear . He said something to the effect of hit the pipe three times and say this magic word . (well I cant recall his exact words but I still remember the magic word and find my self whispering it when I make a cast) 
Anyway I did as he told me , I hit the pipe three time before casting. My cast was looking back lucky to have been 8ft from shore but as soon as the line hit the water I had a Huge catfish (likely about 4-5 pounds but I was little) 
I have always wanted a pond so that I could give children that same thrill and little bit of magic . 
Ive been lucky Both my girls have always caught at least one fish each time Ive taken them fishing


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Great stories everyone!
I've hunted, fished, and trapped, since I was little.
Here's a trapping story: I was mainly a coyote trapper, with an occasional cat set where I didn't have to work too hard to get to, since I ran my lines at night. I had made a couple of cat sets on a point where a trail went into a canyon. I could drive close enough to shine a spotlight down there to check on 'em.
One set used a cedar tree for backing while the other was a large boulder. That particular night when I shined the light I could see that I had a bobcat under the tree. In my hast I didn't check the one at the rock. After dispatchng the bobcat an remaking the set I was feelin' pretty good about the evening while carrying it to the pickup. As I passed the rock, I heard a deep throaty snarl.... of course I supposed the one I was carrying had faked death and was now ready to tear my leg off in the dark!

I dropped him like a hot rock and kicked him at the same time. Shore nough', he was dead, but there was another live one in the set behind the rock.

I roped one out of a tree once too, jumped him out of a draw and my red heelers treed him. Pulled him out, tied his feet together with a piece of string out my coat, and wrapped him in it. it was too much excitement for it though. He didn't make it back to the pickup and trailer before he breathed his last.

I'll try and write some more later.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I used to live on the river and had a boat ramp where folks launched there boats. One day I thought I would go down river to a creek I knew and try to catch some crappie for supper. I had caught two good size fish and needed two more to have enough for my family,but they won't biting and did'nt look like fried fish tonight. As I was fishing, another boat came in the creek and fished down the right side and come back by me on my side and when they got close,we asked each other what had been caught. They had caught two and said they were going up to the next creek and try to catch a couple more. I happened to notice the guy in back of their boat had his legs amputated. As I fished a few more minutes I decided to go and give them my two fish and they could have fish for supper. I cranked up and went to the creek they were in, Its a deadend creek and no boat was in the creek. Now I heard their boatmotor when they went in the creek before I left my fishing spot. I cranked up went back to the river and went home still wondering about those two guys. I was pulling my boat up on the bank at my house and a large fast bass boat came around a curve in the river and he saw me and slowed down and pulled up to the bank where I was, I had never seen this man before or since, nor the other to men either. And then this man said I was bass fishing and the only thing I've caught is these two crappie, Would you like them for supper? I said yes sir, and you don't know how thankful I am. :angel:


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Hillbillybob said:


> As time has gone by I have carried less and less of the things people say they think that they must to hunt.
> I make flint knifes and arrowheads all the time and over time found that I just don't need a knife for does and young deer. I can take a good piece of flint and have a cutting blade in jut a few and it is sharper than most deer hunters knifes that I've seen. That is one less item that I must pack.
> I carry several things when trapping including 2 good knifes both made on my own forge.
> With the skills I have and practice I think that I do just fine when hunting.
> ...


Bob- I understand and do appreciate your wanting and having the skills etc. I personally believe every one should have a decent knife on them at ALL TIMES if legal. There will not be the time or ability to make a flint knife or find suitable flint as you say happened to you at all times. If ya have a knife and can find flint fine- use your primitive skills. Coming across an accident scene or being in one is not the place to figure that a line or seat belt needs cut or chewed through  I am NOT talkin about a "crocadile Dundee" knife either. A small quality folder to me is just everyday gear and I feel nekid without. A sharp quality folder is just a necessity to me.

If yer that set then why carry a modern bow or gun- just make one when ya go into the woods


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

The following story did not happen to me, I read it at a fishing site I frequent.
btw, nice Largemouth Pyrodon.
==========================================================

Im not sure how to explain this without sounding long-winded so i'll do my best to keep it brief. 

I got to the launch around 12:00 and everyone was pulling out. They had just got hit with some nasty rain that i drove through on the way down. I sat in my car and dressed up in two sets of rain suits. By the time i got dressed and had the straps off the boat, there was one car left in the lot. Perfect! 

As i headed for the bridge , the sound of thunder was constant but the sky above me looked safe (no dark lighting clouds coming). I got under the bridge and headed back towards the island and trolled my favorite run and came up with nothing. I did that run numerous times on saturday with not much to show so i decided to try something different. 

The north shore of the north side was getting the wind so i headed back to the bridge and setup there trying to stay as close to the shore as possible while staying in 8-9 ft of water. I trolled the north shore with three rods out heading west. I passed that thing that steps out from the shore (pump?) and got about 3/8's of the way down the wall when my center rod gets slammed hard. 

I thought i snagged bottom at first but noticed that the pull of the rod was moving along with the boat. I thought i had something HUGE on so i put the boat in neutral and set the hook and started to reel up. This rod was only out about 50' feet. 

I get this thing halfway to the boat when suddenly i get two quick shocks through my left arm. These two shocks were the equivalent of what you would get when messing around with live power at your house. 

I paused briefly and started swearing out loud but the adrenaline took over and i continued to reel this thing up. It surfaces and its a huge limb from a tree (gotta love the braided line). After i see what just happened the tingling in my arm returned and left me wondering what the &[email protected]? just happened. 

I get the tree in the boat (lol) and go to reel in my other two rods which are positioned straight up resting in my rod holders. Before i even pick the rod outta the rod holders i can see that all the line coming off the rods are arced 20' feet above my head kinda like a rainbow down to where the lures were , like 75-100 ft behind the boat. 

Now i was seriously freaked out and i was almost too scared to look up. I do , and notice nothing out of the ordinary above me! Again thunder could be heard all the time i was out there but at no point did it come near the lake. 

So it took me a couple seconds to pick up the rod cause i thought i was gonna get zapped again. I pick up the first rod and start to reel in thinking that the line above my head would immediatly flatten out and fall back down to the water. It didnt though, it pulled the lure halfway to the boat before the line started to come down. I thought the lure was gonna come outta the water from the upward pull of the line!!! 

Real Twilight Zone crazy stuff goin on. I apologize for the long post but i'd like to know what shocked me for one and what caused the lines to pull up and out of the water like that. 

The best explanation i could come up with was that when trolling your lures hold a negative charge and there was a positive airfield above the boat? I dunno ........... 

4 hours total and got three fish. Small yellow bass, even smaller pure striper and a 16-17" walleye.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

tallpaul said:


> Bob- I understand and do appreciate your wanting and having the skills etc. I personally believe every one should have a decent knife on them at ALL TIMES if legal. There will not be the time or ability to make a flint knife or find suitable flint as you say happened to you at all times. If ya have a knife and can find flint fine- use your primitive skills. Coming across an accident scene or being in one is not the place to figure that a line or seat belt needs cut or chewed through  I am NOT talkin about a "crocadile Dundee" knife either. A small quality folder to me is just everyday gear and I feel nekid without. A sharp quality folder is just a necessity to me.
> 
> If yer that set then why carry a modern bow or gun- just make one when ya go into the woods


I never have been in the habit of carrying a knife. I do have a knife in my van between the front seats. I keep sharp knifes of all kinds in my shop and kitchen just not in my pockets. Never have. I have pocket knifes of all kinds that I could carry, just never do. It seams that I do have a knife handy anywhere except the woods and in a few places I have a knife handy their also (Around my herb gardens). 
I know that most people around here carry a pocket knife. I just never have.
Hillbillybob


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you have someone in your life that you just always out do? I have. I have an uncle who lacks a few days of being a year older than I am.
My grand farther died when my uncle was just 8 years old so my uncle would spend a lot of time with me. It didnât seem to matter what we did, I would always out do him in the outdoors. If he caught a bass I would catch a bigger bass. 
We grew up like this all our lives.
When he was about 22 he drove down here to the farm to visit but I had a welding job that I just had to get out. 
He went fishing in the pond and fished most of the day, while my dad and I worked. He was only catching small bluegill. Come evening he thought he would be smart and told me that he had supper for my dad and him. I would haft to catch my own fish for supper. I looked at him and said alright. I took my rod and reel and walked down to the pond. I made one cast and a bass of about 5 lbs grabbed my hook. I got the bass in and started walking toward the house. Of course I acted like this happened just anytime that I wanted fish. It didnât. My uncle had followed me to the pond and was so disgusted that I would make one cast and catch a bass that big. My dad had to rub it in on my uncle about his small fish.
Now my dad treated my uncle like me in every way and he wasnât beyond giving me a hard time either. We later had a good laugh as we ate the fish but I donât think that my uncle ever has gotten over the idea that I always out fished and out hunted him.
We grew up more like brothers than uncle and nephew. 
When my farther died my uncle got fired because he came to my dadâs funeral. He got a better paying job with more benefits out of the deal. Out of all my uncleâs brothers and sisters my dad always treated him right and like a son rather than a brother in law. 
I have lots of good child hood memories of my uncle and I out trying to survive in the wilderness when we were young.
Hillbillybob


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Hillbillybob said:


> I never have been in the habit of carrying a knife.
> I know that most people around here carry a pocket knife. I just never have.
> Hillbillybob


The new styles that clip to the pocket or belt are so unobtrusive they are worth a try I believe. something like a spyderco is lights and easy ta carry. Ya might just try one and change yer mind


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a Knife,I have a BIG Knife!

Found it brand New over on Goverment Land.Didn't think I would like a big Knife but I do.

big rockpile


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

tallpaul said:


> The new styles that clip to the pocket or belt are so unobtrusive they are worth a try I believe. something like a spyderco is lights and easy ta carry. Ya might just try one and change yer mind


Thanks Paul. I will pick up a couple even if I don't like them I will put another one in the van.
Heck I don't even like to carry my car keys. I really don't like anything in my pockets. I keep a day pack in the van with more than a knife in it. It is just a safety measure that I believe everyone should do. I have the things that I would need if I broke down or something really bad happens or even if I come across someone needing help in a bad way.
Hillbillybob


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok back to the stories.
This took place several years ago during muzzleloader season that at that time occurred after the first of the new year in early Jan.
There had been a new snow fall. There was abour 6 to 8 inches of new snow on the ground. It was cold, January cold. It was chrisp. The air was still. You easily see your breath as a white fog. It was the kind of day that; when you walked it sounded like you were walking on a bowl of corn flakes. Walking was slow going as you broke thru just about every step.
So good luck sneaking up on something.
I had been out just after first light. And nothing. It was about 10:00 AM when I decided to head back to the house which was about a quarter of a mile away. I was walking in a field next to a woods on the down hill side of a hay field. Not expecting much and then a fat doe stepped out of the wood line. She had not seen me yet. I pulled up, leveled off, and bang goes the Hawken.
This resulted in a cloud of smoke that hung about three feet off the ground about fifteen feet in front of me and obscured any chance of seeing if I had hit the doe. So I bent down to look under the cloud to see if I could see anything. And I saw the doe, she was standing there where I had shot looking back at me under the cloud of black powder smoke.
Never did get a second shot.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Whatâs the first hunt that you were on that you got your first game on and do you remember what it was.
I can remember my first hunt well.
My dad took me down to my Great Uncle Johnâs to see him in Oklahoma. I was to spend a month with Uncle John
I loved to listen to his stories about the old Indian ways and how things were done back then. To an 8 year old Uncle John was just excitement to listen to and dream about hunting and trapping. My great Aunt had died a few years earlier. I really donât remember much about her as I had only seen her a few times.
The second night my uncle got out a rifle and let me hold it as he told me stories about hunting rabbits. He showed me how to load it and put the safety on. It was a single shot rifle and it just fit me at that age. I listen to several of his stories and about 7 PM he thought it was time for me to go to bed. Dad looked at Uncle John but didnât say anything. I knew better than to whine or anything like that so I went off to bed with a heavy heart.
It was 4 AM as I awoke to my Uncle shaking my shoulder. I got up and looked but everyone else was in bed. He told me to get dressed and I did then he took me to the door and had the rifle from the night before. 
We walked outside and the Oklahoma air just went through me. It had snowed about an inch during the night and was still snowing lightly. He asked me are you hungry and of course being a growing boy I was. He handed me the rifle and 5 shells, then told me my breakfast was at the end of these tracks. I ask him what the tracks were of and he said rabbit. Then he told me to go.
I had never been out that early in the morning let alone out with snow on the ground. I was surprised at how much light their was to see by.
I walked following the tracks and it wasnât before long that more rabbit track were crossing over the tracks that I was following. I was out their for over two hours and not knowing what to do I finely set down on a log that was laying down. I set their for about half an hour freezing not wanting to go back without the rabbit but not knowing how to hunt one. I was about to finely give up when a rabbit came out not far from me. I loaded the rifle and the rabbit just hopped around a bit and then would stop look around and then eat. I raised my rifle and took aim the best I could fired the rifle and down the rabbit went. I looked again and sure enough the rabbit was dead. I walked over and picked up the rabbit and then started wondering how I was going to find my way back to the house. I started walking the way I came and then found myself following my own tracks back to the house. It was about 8 AM when I went into the house with the rabbit. My dad was at the table sitting with Uncle John drinking coffee. Dad had more than a shocked look on his face seeing me walk in with the rabbit and a rifle in my hands.
Uncle John helped me clean the rabbit and as we were coming into the kitchen my mom had got up talking with dad. I guess dad had kept still about me killing a rabbit that morning. When mom offered to cook the rabbit for Uncle John he looked at mom and said nope its Bobbyâs kill and Iâm sure that he is hungry enough to eat it all. 
We wonât talk much about the discussion that went on for a bit but my Uncle John looked over at me and winked then patted me on the head.
I had got in my first real hunt thanks to my Uncle John
Hillbillybob


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

The first game I ever killed was a ****. My dad let me shoot one the dogs had treed. I think the reason I remember it so well was when it fell out and the dogs grabbed it and a fight was on and the **** bit a dog on the ear.The dog belonged to a man that was hunting with us. The first game I ever killed hunting alone was two squirrels. Squirrel season opened the same day as deer season. That day after school I got the single shot 22 and went hunting on the otherside of my uncle's farm and killed two squirrels. I put their heads under my belt, one on the right one on the left. When I got to my uncle's house, him and somemore men were dressing four deer. All those men stopped dressing them deer long enough to admire my squirrels, and one said he had rather have my two squirrels than all those deer, my feelings exactly. Especially when that night for supper, moma fixed fried squirrel and gravy and hot biscuits. I was probably a little taller the next day, not because I ate so much, but because up to now, I had always been a taker from the table and now I am giving a little back.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Now I know Iâm not the only one here who has a lot of true hunting stories to tell. Iâm adding this on so the thread doesnât drop way down.
My youngest Uncle the one who I always out fished and hunted wanted me to come up North of Kansas City with him to set up a trap line. I agreed to come up and do a pre season scout look see. I hop in the car add my camping gear and affix the canoe to the top of the car and off I go. I arrive on a Friday afternoon and he wants to head on out. He has his gear all ready so off we go. We get up near Missouri City with me thinking by the way he had talked we had some farms and creeks to trap on. 
No we are going to haft to ask around and it was getting late by then. We stop at an abandon gravel operation where everyone out in that part of the country would go and shoot their guns. We are going to camp for the night.
My uncle had traded around and got himself a black powder pistol. He kept fooling around with it and had it go off a time or two before he was ready.
Itâs beginning to get dark so I put out my bed roll to sleep for the night. He has to sleep in the car he tells me. Fine I said but put that thing away and wait was the last thing I tell him before I lay down for the night.
Now Iâm getting almost to sleep when I hear that pistol go off inside my car. I just knew he had shot himself.
All he heard was a few bad words followed by I going to haft to take you to the more bad words hospital I guess.
He hadnât hurt anything except his ears from the noise of the pistol going off but he did put a hole into the floorboard right in the middle. I was afraid that he had put a hole in the transmission but he hadnât. I took the pistol away from him with no argument and locked it in the trunk.. 
We stayed the night and looked the next day for a place to trap. By this time my heart just wasnât in it anymore and I was ready to come back to the farm. Thatâs what I did on Sunday
Hillbillybob


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Folks I know me and hillbillybob ain't the only two thats had more than one or two stories to tell. They ain't got to be long, If you think its interesting tell it. If its a true story tell it. like this. Me and a friend was drifting down this creek fishing for (what we call) red belly robins, a fish thats related to bluegills and about the same size. We were in a 14 ft aluminum boat and we had caught right many fish. It had cooled off enough in the fall, that we just had water in the cooler to keep the fish alive. We look down the creek a ways and saw this huge oak tree all the way across the creek, but it had about 1 ft clearance between the water and the tree. The banks of this creek stay so slippery you can't stand on it, much less drag the boat on it. We have three options, go back, can't water runs to hard, Get the boat over tree, can't, tree to high. last option, Go under tree,thats what we would try. So we get the bow up against tree, we both put our weight on the bow and about 2 ft of the boat goes under. We keep rocking and pushing until the middle is under tree. Now I was to crawl under the tree and put my weight on the bow,so my friend could come under from the rear of the boat. I started making my way under the tree, crawling in the bottom of the boat.I finally made it and right before I stood up, something caught my eye. My face was less than six inches away from the snow white opened mouth of one of the largest cottenmouth moccasins I had ever seen. A heart attack moment for sure. I slowly turned around waiting to get bit any minuite, I jumped as far as I could toward the bow and then jumped as far as I could from the boat. When I was far enough, I hollared and told my friend, He did'nt hang around to long in boat either and when he jumped, the boat rocked so hard that the cooler fell out and let the fish go. What a day we had!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok years ago I got a winchester 375 , its muzzle jump made it difficult for close shooting but it was right on at 200 yards (we seldom need to make a hundred yard shot here). I was determined for it to pay for its self by providing meat for the table. So when rifle season opened I took it rather than my 44.
Down to the timber and up into my favorite tree . 
About 2pm a nice buck came over the draw, nice clear line of site a high creek bank as a back stop well behind the buck . Other than being a frontal shot it was perfect . I took aim at a downward angle that would pass through chest and sqeazed the trigger . The bucks head jerked back he shook his head and started to turn . I thought "I couldnt have missed him" . He was now presenting a perfect side shot the sweet spot wide open so I took aim again and sqeazed off another shot this time I saw the shot hit about four ft higher on the creek bank behind him. Duh !!  Its the 375 not the 44 and a 60 yard shot .
By now he's figured out someones shooting at him and takes off . I was turning following him with the rifle and finally aimed at the ground where his front feet were coming down. when I shot his front legs crumpled . 
Getting down from my tree I went over to examine my kill a nice buck with a small 7point basket rack ( this is when I realized why he had shook his head)
My first shot had taken off the top point on his right side. 
lesson learned the 375 is not a brush gun  But its real nice for 3-600 yard shots across a valley or field.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

fishing.
We used to set lines in the creek behind the house and checked them from a canoe . (this was many years ago now the creek is too poluted to keep fish from :Bawling: ) 
We generally had twenty line in about a mile and often would go down stream baiting and then pull a couple fish off and rebait on our way upstream. Well after baiting up the night before we were pulling fish early in the morning. We had a great catch with a fish on every one of the first 9 lines some real nice cats 8-12 pounds. We got to the 14th line which was tied off midstream to a fallen tree . It was tight so I figured good another big cat . I slide my hand down the line to an under water limb and followed it a little further ( im leaning over the side with my arm under water up to my shoulder) I finally find the end and carefully feel. Its soft smooth with some wiskers (so I thought)
Well I tell my Buddy and BIL to counter balance while I hoist the fish up.
Im pulling hard with my hand near the hook and and lifting the limb as well .
As it breaks the surface I see I dont have my hand near a big cat but an inch away from the Jaws of a huge angry snapping turtle. Needless to say I turned loose of the line. 
Now remember I had two big boys counterbalancing the canoe and nine big catfish flopping around in the bottom. When I turned loose the canoe tipped the other way. flipping all three of us out along with our mornings catch.
To this day I still get a hard time from my BIL and Buddy over it


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

OK I just haft to tell another story of my youth.
This is another one of my days on my trap line. We had about 6 inches of new snow on the ground. The temperture was running mid -20âs F everyday and dropping down to â 30âs F at night. This was the winter of 1975/1976. Now I was trapping long days now as we were in our 7 snow day for school and mail routes. No one was moving in vehicles. I hadnât talked with either of my parents for several weeks now and just didnât see my neighbors. 
I walked the creek trap line first everyday and brought the fur to the house before heading towards the back of my farm and several neighbors that I trapped every year. On this day I had several sets frozen and had to remake them. No game had been caught for a few days and this day looked bad also.
I had checked most of my line and was headed on the last Â¾ mile of my 5 mile line. With the new snow on top of the old I was sure having a hard day making anytime for not having any game. I had only pulled 2 sets so my trap pack was light for me. I came to a small wet weather creek on the back of the farm. It had a few springs in it that always had water but with as cold as it had been I wasnât worried about stepping into any water. I had a place on the other side that I always ate my biscuit and honey that I carried with me. I stepped down into the creek and then another step only under water I went pack and all. This little spot wasnât no bigger than a bath tub but a bath I got anyway. I quickly got out and took off my pack. I was pretty well soaked from head to toe and knew as cold as it was I had no business of trying for the house. I cleared a spot on the ground put down a plastic 8X10 tarp that I carried but left it folded up most of the way. I put down a candle some twigs and lit the fire. I kept putting wood on and in just a bit I had one roaring fire going. I just kept working to the point I even had to take off my coat hanging it by the fire. I worked and got two big fires going and stayed until I had dried out most of the way. I figure that the warm spring water under the new snow melted the ice thin enough so my 180 lbs just went through the ice. I know I was there for at least 3 hours building the fires and drying out.
When I got back home I changed my cloths built up the fire and made my first phone call in over a month to a couple of my neighbors. After that I started checking in with my neighbors everyday. I kind of got scared I guess and figured it would be good for someone to miss me. Maybe it just might save my life I thought.
We all need someone to know where we are going and when we are planning to be back when we are going out on a large farm or as I did several even if you are almost a hermit like I was in my younger days before I started getting out in public and working with people. Never know when we may need help. I always made it but Iâm sure a lot closer to my neighbors now than when I was young.
Hillbillybob


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

One day I was out to the store listening to some old men tell of times past.This one old fellow said when he was a young boy he wanted to go hunting bad and he got his dad to show him how to load and shoot his dads shotgun.The next day his dad handed him 3 shells and told him to go squirrel hunting at a spot he knew. He said he was so happy he grabbed the shells and hit the woods.Went to a hickory ridge and sat down, but he did'nt see anything until just about dark when a squirrel came down a tree and stopped and looked at him. He said he raised the gun from his lap and slowly brought the barrel around and put the sight on the squirrel and pulled the hammer back, but the squirrel must have heard the hammer click and jumped around the tree. The guy thought, now what am I going to do, I can't shoot and waste the shell and I don't know how to get the hammer back down and he could'nt carry the gun home with the hammer cocked and he really did'nt like being around the gun when it was cocked. He said he gently propped the gun up aganist a tree and ran home and got his dad. 

When I was 14 I bought my first deer rifle, a ruger 44 mag. Back then the older gents I hunted with did'nt think too much of them HIGH POWERED RIFLES as they called them. After I had killed a few bucks, and no people, and a couple of years had passed, my dad asked me if he could use it when I was in school, I said sure but I would have to show you how to flip the scope to the side and use the sights because of his glasses. Anyway next day I was in school and he was hunting. Came home from school and when I saw my dad his hand was bandaged up. I asked what happened, he said when he went to put a bullet in the chamber his hand hit the scopemount and cut his hand pretty bad. After a week or so I took the rifle and took the scope mounts off and convinced him to try it again. Took a lot of talking but I did it. Next day he went hunting and I went to school. Come home from school and it was'nt hard to know how his day went by his smile and the horns he showed me. Running, broadside, 75 yds, One shot. His buddies asked why just one shot, he said when you make a neckshot with one of these HIGH POWERED RIFLES, you don't need but one shot.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> His buddies asked why just one shot, he said when you make a neckshot with one of these HIGH POWERED RIFLES, you don't need but one shot.


Yeap gotta agree there the first deer I got with my 44 was a neck shot using a hot load and 285gr jacketed HP . The doe went down so fast I thought I missed .There were two strips of skin holding the head on . around here folks like 243s and 30-30s but Ive seen a bunch of them have to trail their deer.
Using the 44 Ive never had to trail one,Its always right were it was shot . of course I reload my 44 rifle shells a bit hotter than pistol ammo and if Im using factory ammo I use Hydrashoks (darn things will liquify everything in the chest cavity)


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

I was very pregnant with my second child. My husband and I went out hunting that morning. He had to leave to go to work at the factory, but I stayed in the woods. I decided I would move to a different location after he left for work. I was walking up the holler and not "really" serious about hunting. All of a sudden there was a 4 pointer walking toward the creek to get a drink. I carefully stepped behind a small cedar tree. He never knew I was there. He dropped his head to get a drink and I took aim. I aimed right at his heart, but my arms were shaking so hard that I hit him in the neck. He quivvered a few second and dropped dead. Never took a step. Well, THEN I realized......I am in the woods, my husband is not here...and I don't know what to do now. I walked to the house and called my father-in-law. He came down and did what had to be done, you know the gorey stuff, and he loaded it in the back of the pickup. He told me he was going with me to check it in because he was afraid they would not believe me that I killed it, being so pregnant. I am still amazed that that deer never took a step and I didn't have to go hunt for it.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Kathie, sometimes things happen for the good and sometimes not so good. Around here we used to deer hunt with dogs. If people could see how thick the woods are around here are they would know why. Anyway one day after the hunt was over ,I was riding around and stopping and listening for a dog that was still out. I happened to spot this deer track as big as they come, going back and forth across the dirt road in about the same path. Big buck for sure I thought. So I figured a way to hunt him. I stepped off 150 yrds and made a mark. That afternoon I had my pickup setting over that mark I made, And had the door open and my rifle laying on a sandbag. About and hour later I spotted a deers head slipping out of the woods right at that spot 150yards away. I slowly raised my gun and looked through the scope. No horns. either sheded his horns or the biggest doe I'd ever seen. Anyway the deer walked to the middle of the road turned left, walked straight away a few yards then turned right and walked in woods. It was about an hour before dark so I decided to stay till I could'nt see any more. 45 minutes later another head appeared at the same crossing, but this deer had its nose on the ground. I looked through the scope and all I could see was horns. I kept saying to myself calm down, calm down. I layed the rifle on the sandbag and thought when he got to the center of the road, I would shoot. I watch him trail the doe right to the middle of the road and I slowly squeezed the trigger. When the rifle fired I watched in horrow as the buck turned left in the center of the road just like the doe had, and hearing the shot he bolted down his backtrail quicker than you can blink an eye. As far as I know he was never seen again.   :badmood: But hey thats Hunting. MO thats where my DW is from the boothill. Malden, MO


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

more of a fluke than a good story...

i shot a doe in the head with an arrow once. it was a 25 yard shot and my bow was noisy and slow. she heard the release and spun and ducked preparing to jump away the way she came. the back of her head ended up right where her vital target spot, and the arrow's destination was. THWACK! i could never do that again if i tried.

i also shot the antler off a 4 point once. i was about 10 yards from a thick clearcut. i heard this deer coming for a half hour. it finally stepped out and i saw it was a perfect small 4 point. since it was the second thursday of the season, i decided i needed the meat and tried for a head shot. i never intended to mount it, i would have been happy just to have the antlers without mounting them, so i decided a head shot was ok and i wanted clean meat and an easy butchering job. well, being so close, i shot a little high i guess. the deer took off and circled me at top speed, and since i was basically on the very corner of the clearcut, it headed off into open woods. i thought "how in the world did i miss that close shot?" and i shot him running straight away from me. when i caught up to him i noticed he was missing an antler. "no way...this guy was a perfect 4 point!"...and i scratched my head. i went back to collect my spent cartridge and i looked over to where i first saw the deer and there was the antler laying on the ground. the bullet had grazed his skull and went under the antler's crown, popping it free from the skull. there was one tiny chip missing from the crown of the antler and it fits perfectly back onto the skull. i kept that tiny set of antlers, lol.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

The first thing that I had killed with a real gun - was a snake at my Grandma's in Oklahoma using a pump action .22LR. I remember well shooting at about the age of 9 years old, that summer. I asked my dad on the phone earlier today what year that was, he thaught 1969? My Grandma lived near Heavner, Oklahoma close to the Arkansas state line, way back up in the red dirt hills above a lake and river.

Now a hunting story: I grew up in Michigan and started hunting small game (squirrels, rabbits, phesants, ducks) legally at the age of 12 years old. Well when I was 16 (1976) I could hunt without adult supervision, but I had to bring my brother who was 14 years old. It is late October and the corn has been harvested, but some has been left for the local wildlife along the edges of the filed and the creek through the center of the field.. I have my Winchester 1200 in 12 gauge and my brother is armed with a Remington 870 pump action 20 gauge shotgun, just really wanting to shoot something!!

So we go walking throught the cornfields of one of my classmate's family - where we have permission to hunt. We are getting closer to the end of the field to a access road, hearing a rustling in front of us in the cornrows. I spot a hen phesant - not colorful like a rooster/ brown in color and illegal to shoot in Michigan. I start yelling "Hen! Hen!!" repeatedly as my brother starts firing off rounds at the phesant as it runs then takes flight. Luckily I had him put the plug in his shotgun earlier, so he had only 3 rounds to use. He misses with all 3 shots, the hen phesant flies away, and I yell at him "Didn't you hear me??" He says, "Yes, but what is a hen?" Acting dumb, or was he acting???

I then try to educate him as to what is legal and if he had been a better shot, we could be in trouble. He didn't believe me, so I headed home. He couldn't hunt alone - so he had to follow. When dad got home later that evening, we had a discussion on what had happened. My brother lost his hunting privilages until he read the state hunting rules to my dad's satisfaction and dad would take him hunting several times - the 2 of them as I learned (I'm, the oldest kid). Then the 20 gauge went away out of sight for a while under my dad's control.

Now 30 years later, I kid my brother if he has imroved his marksmanship!! Us three kids including my little sister at the Holidays when we are all togeather have a tradition in Detroit - we go to an indoor shooting range. Their big brother the Marine has instructed them on how to shoot a firearm accurately. My sister gives me a run for my money at times, at the indoor shooting range firing the same model pistol/ same caliber side by side (Czech CZ-52 in 7.62X25mm Tokarev)!!! I gave her, her very 1st pistol the CZ-52 years ago - when they were $79.99 each and I baught six of them then. My Brother and Sister each got one as a present that year. Us 3 kids now all have our own CCW's in 3 different states: California, Arizona, and Michigan.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

We have a new game warden around here now and I ran into him opening day at the local store last year. He looked at me and ask if I had got my deer today. I looked at him and said 2 but got 4 yesterday. He about choked on his coffee. I was laughing so hard he even got to laughing when he figured I was just pulling his leg. Then I ask him for some recipes for poached deer. He shook his head in disbelief.
The reason Iâm thinking about this is I had to call a game warden out to weigh and sign paperwork for my ginseng today. Guess who showed up.
He took one look at me and busted a gut laughing. He let me know that he had done some checking on me and now knew I didnât poach but I sure wasnât scared to pull their legs
When he got done with the ginseng I looked at him and ask for the poached deer recipes. We both had a good laugh. He even liked my idea of giving out all the deer tags anyone wanted and charging 100 dollars for any unfilled tags.
He said he has worked an average of 2 deer/car crashes a day for the last year. He is just one of 2 game wardens that we have in our county. I donât know how many the sheriff has handled.
Hillbillybob


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Speaking of game wardens, some good some not so good. When I lived on the river there was a boat landing in the corner of my yard. One afternoon on opening day of duck season, a gamewarden pulled up to the boatramp with his bronco,got out and hung around till dark so he could check the duckhunters when they came back to the ramp. Two or three boats came up and he checked them and everyone left. The next spring I was talking to one of the duck hunters when he came to go fishing. He asked if I remember that day that the gamewarden checked everyone that was duck hunting.I said yes why? He said the warden gave everyone a ticket for hunting afterhours and that he told the judge that he walked along the river bank about a quarter mile to the creek they were hunting in and saw them shooting ducks after hours. I said he could'nt have because he never left my yard, he probably did hear them shooting but he could not have known who was shooting, and if I had known, I would gladly have went to court and told my story. A few gamewardens like this one gives them all a bad name. Another time my son got some nets and a licence to catch shad and there was an old fellow who was showing my son where to put the net out and where to start taking it up and he was setting in the back of the boat and never touched the net. Gamewarden came up and gave the old man a ticket which I paid. :flame: I told that gamewarden, that I know I cant stop them from coming on my property but, from now on when one comes it better not be him. He never came back.


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is sort of a funny one.
When I was maybe 12 or 13 I went hunting with my father and some of his friends. My father and his one good friend and I was walking mid day to see what we could see after spending the morning in some stands. We started following some hog tracks and after a bit a bear as well. It seems the bear might have had the same idea as us as it seems to be following the hogs as well. Well we was not far behind the bear at one point in some water you would still see the sand falling into the bear track meaning it was really fresh.
Well we came to a place there my father and his friend said that the bear must be in some thick woods right in front of us. They said ok we will work around each side and drive it back this way, You wait right here and shoot it when it comes out.
After a few min of hearing them walk away from me I got to thinking, Wait a me here I am with a single shot 12g and they are going to drive a bear or hogs TO ME. A few min later I was up in a tree yelling hey get back here lol I had scared myself so much that I just know that a bear was going to come running out and eat me any sec.
They both had a nice big laugh over it but I did not see anything funny about it at all at the time lol. Now sure it seems funny but back there wow was I scared.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

When I was working in Kansas City all those long years ago I was quite a ways from the farm to drive every weekend. I had heard about a lake called Bean Lake so I decided to go up and try some fishing one weekend. On the way up I started passing corn fields with field corn in the milk. I wondered if maybe I could buy some fresh corn to eat over the weekend. I pull down a long lane to talk to the farmer. I think the man thought I was nuts for wanting to pay for corn that I wanted from his field. He told me that he never got much corn out of the first 10 rolls as people would stop and steel it. I assured him that I would like so corn but I would like to pay for it. He kind of laughed at me and told me to go on out and pick myself some corn out of the first 10 rolls next to the highway. He wouldnât take any money for the corn.
I went on then after getting a dozen ears of corn to Bean Lake. The fish was biting good that weekend and I flayed out the fish and packed enough for 6 people in one bag. On the way home I stopped by the farmer who had given me the corn and offered him the fish. I think a feather could have knocked him down. He thanked me for the fish and told me to pick more corn if I wanted. I assured him that I had enough for now.
The next weekend I went back to Bean Lake and stopped by the farmers again and got some more corn. I did ask and like before he wouldnât take any money for the corn. Again I had a good weekend fishing and fixed a bag of fish for the farmer.
When I stopped by and knocked on the door and offered him fish again he asked me in. I couldnât be rude so I agreed to come in for a bit. His wife offered me coffee and I gladly accepted the coffee and the farmer looked at me. He said to me âYour not from Kansas City are you?â I assured him that I was just a hillbilly too far from home to go home every weekend. The farmer asked me If I liked to hunt and I said yes. He invited me to come out and hunt any weekend that I wanted. I assured him I would but that I would be stopping by the house before I went out to hunt..
I made a good friend and seen him and his wife off and on for the next 3 years. When it was time for me to come home I dropped by one last time to say goodbye before I moved back here for good.
Hillbillybob


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Yea Bob, I know where you coming from. Its amazing to me that a lot of people cant see that a little respect and honesty will get you alot farther than trying to slip in or tresspass on someone elses property with out permission. When me and my wife bought a place on the river the path to our house went across this guys land,whom everyone said was a real character. Most people did'nt like him because he was known to run people off his land that had slipped in and was hunting. He never gave anyone permission to be on his land for any reason, so he was a man with not many friends. Anyway after we moved I made it a point to try to get to know this guy. I stopped by his house often and we would talk. After about a year I decided this is not the person everyone was trying to make out. Through our chats I found out why he was like he was. He gave somepeople permission to go fishing on his land. They stole his sweetcorn. He gave three guys permission to hunt on his land, they shot the windows out of his log truck. People would shoot deer on his land at night and leave them in the field. These kind of people are the reason this guy had a bad name. So if that makes you have a bad name it would also made me have a bad name. I probably would have got that name quicker than he did. Anyway after about a year and a half later I turned in the path to our house, he came over to the path and stopped me ,and right out of the blue he said, Eddie, you can go hunting or fishing on my land any time you want to, and he walked back to his house. Six or seven months later his MIL passed away, and at the funeral home, he introduced me and my wife as the best neighbors and friends he ever had. Yep, a little kindness and honesty will open doors that were closed for good.


----------

